# cpu-z error 0X2



## overclocking101 (Aug 8, 2010)

my system crashed now I get this error wtf?? herre the log:

[bInitDriver] path = C:\Windows\system32\drivers
[bInitDriver] GetCurrentDirectory = C:\Program Files\CPUID\CPU-Z
[bInitDriver] GetModuleFileName = C:\Program Files\CPUID\CPU-Z\cpuz.exe
[vGetOSVersion] m_iOSVersion = 2 (6.1)
[vGetOSVersion] m_bIsAMD64 = 0
[bInitDriver] m_hDriverMutex = A8
[bInitDriver] m_szPath_2 = C:\Windows\system32\drivers
[bInitDriver] m_szFilename = cpuz134_x64.sys
[bLockDriverHandle 07:52:28] WaitForSingleObject error = 0
[WinNT_bInstallDriver 07:52:28] szMachineName = OVERCLOCKING-PC
[WinNT_bCreateService] szDestName = C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cpuz134_x64.sys
[WinNT_bStartService] StartService failed, error code = 2
[vReleaseDriverHandle] release mutex = 0
[bInitDriver] bInitDriver returned 2
[vCloseDriver 07:52:28] WaitForSingleObject error = 0
[WinNT_dwStopService] OpenService failed, errorcode = 1060
[WinNT_dwDeleteService] Openservice failed, errorcode = 1060
[vCloseDriver] CloseHandle(mutex) = 1


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2010)

try deleting this file:

C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cpuz134_x64.sys


and trying again


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 8, 2010)

that file was only in the older versions, not the newer versions. i uninstalled 3 times same error


----------

